# 23rs Vs 26rs



## RoeTXFamily (Dec 30, 2005)

Trying to decide between the 23RS and 26RS... is the tounge weight of the 26RS really 600? The gross published is only about 150lbs heavier. Any suggestions? Don't think I'll have any trouble with our LR3, but 600 tounge? ouch!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off Welcome to Outbackers
Don't go by the papers on tungue weight
They are low
I think Mike weighed his 21 and it was around 600
26rs is going to be somewhere around 800-900 I think
I know someone will chime in with the exect totals on them

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

RoeTXFamily,

Hello and welcome to the site! sunny Glad to see you considering the Outback. I have the 26RKS and am really happy with it. Not sure on the tongue weights either. I see you are from Del Rio, which is where Vern is from. Post often and let us know what you decide on.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RoeTXFamily said:


> Trying to decide between the 23RS and 26RS... is the tounge weight of the 26RS really 600?Â The gross published is only about 150lbs heavier.Â Any suggestions?Â Don't think I'll have any trouble with our LR3, but 600 tounge? ouch!!
> [snapback]69418[/snapback]​


RTF, welcome to the site. You won't go wrong with an Outback. IMHO, the tongue weight really doesn't matter so long as you have a weight distributing hitch - and as long as your vehicle can handle it. With my boat I sometimes muscle the trailer up onto the hitch (seems I do that less and less as the years pass







) and I used to be able to do that with my first popup. But, no matter what the hitch weight is on the Outback, you won't be picking it up by hand.

The wheelbase on the Land Rover will be more of an issue than the tongue weight. Though it's rated for over 7000 pounds, that's a pretty short wheelbase so the shorter the trailer the better. You might want to take a look at this link before deciding on a trailer. Wheelbase - How long a trailer Now, having steered you to the "length" site, I have to tell you, the guidelines on the site tell me that my trailer is too long for my tow vehicle - and I have NO problems towing.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, RoeTXFamily!* action

I am going to have to agree with Scott, the wheelbase of the 'Rover could be a real limiting factor. I would take a real careful look at that one, and if possible get the dealer to hook an Outback up to you and go for a test drive (a real test drive, not just a loop around the block!).

Good luck in your quest!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to our little slice of cyberspace

Where the men are shameless agitators
The women have impressively high daily post counts
and all the TT's are above average

(in my best Garrison Keeler voice)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfie....

Are you following me?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wolfie....
> 
> Are you following me?
> 
> ...


Are we counting up or down, now? Either way - don't be hijacking RoeTXFamily's thread.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi.

Before you get involved with Tongue weights I would be extremely -- EXTREMELY - concerned about the GVWR ad the wheelbase of the Land Rover.

You need to have leave a margin of 75% from what your maximum carrying capacity of the Rovr is and what you actualy have aftr it is all loaded up...

we don't get much Rover questions here so I am not sure what your GVWR is and your curb wieght, etc .. also -- can the over really pull 5715 cuase thats what my 23RS weighed in at with a tongue weight of 515 ...

Bottom line is that you dont wan to burn out your transmission on the Rover or engine and you ant to be able to stop the thing when you have to -- and you dont want to kill anyone in the process...

Might be a good time to pick yourself up a full size PU...


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We have the 26RS and here is some weight info on it from July of this year that I did at our local recycle center:

The weights from before (pre-camping):

Total combined weight: 10,500 lbs.
Truck only: 5,200 lbs.
Trailer only: 5,300 lbs.
Tongue weight: 800 lbs.

Total GVWR for the Tundra: 6,063 lbs.
Total GVWR for the trailer: 6,000 lbs.

The weights when loaded for camping (no water in trailer):

Total combined weight: 11,240 lbs.
Truck only: 5,620 lbs.
Trailer only: 5,620 lbs.
Tongue weight: didn't have time to weigh.

Difference:

Truck only: 420 lbs worth of stuff in the truck, plus full tank of fuel
Trailer only: 320 lbs worth of food, clothing and play things for the kids.

Even with the trailer unloaded, the tongue weight was 800 lbs! I would agree with the others that a 26RS would be too much.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

LR3 specs 550 tongue, 7700 trailer. I would go with a 21' if you have the V8 engine.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers action

We have the 26rs and love it but did have to upgrade TV's as soon as we bought it. The mighty Durango just wouldn't cut it even with the V8. The tongue weight has been discussed already but I second the vote for a good WD hitch with what ever you buy.

Bill.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree. Upgraded my 1/2 ton Suburban to a 3/4 ton Suburban soon after getting the 26RS. Just wasn't enough "umph" for me.

Of course, now that I've upgraded (I know, some of you die-hard 26ers don't like that term) to a 31RQS, that TV upgrade really paid off!

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I have never seen a Land Rover pulling a camper trailer. 21 RS is your only choice in the Outback line in my opinion, and that may be too much.

Randy


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com RoeTXFamily,

I know everybody here has given you alot of info to digest, but do like they say and chunch the numbers closely and make sure you get the Outback you can handle safely. These people know what they are talking about. I hope the numbers work out and let us know which one you get. Happy camping.

"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Shouldn't there always be a Hensley post in a thread like this? So here it is: A Hensley Arrow hitch can make up for a variety of sins like short wheelbase on your TV. You still need the horsepower to pull the trailer, and you shouldn't overdo it on the tongue weight regardless, but you might check out the Hensley if you're dead-set on the Landrover. (it will add 200lbs to the tongue weight, by the way.

That said, we chose the 23rs instead of the 26rs because we would have been seeing around 900lbs tongue weight on our Sequoia with the Hensley and a loaded trailer. As it is, it's probably 600 or so with the 23rs. Too bad, because we really liked the bunkhouse version.

Kevin P.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

kjp1969 said:


> Shouldn't there always be a Hensley post in a thread like this? So here it is: A Hensley Arrow hitch can make up for a variety of sins like short wheelbase on your TV.
> Kevin P.
> [snapback]69566[/snapback]​


Thanks Kevin. I knew it needed to be here but also knew that I don't know enough to provide it


----------

